# Aussaatjahr 2012



## mitch (8. März 2012)

Hallo,

die ersten Tomaten sind ausgesät (3.3.2012) 

 

mal sehen ob es dann auch wieder Tomaten satt gibt  

was sät Ihr aus


----------



## Moonlight (8. März 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*



mitch schrieb:


> was sät Ihr aus



Nix. Ich hab mir das abgewöhnt. Die Pflanzen waren immer lange dünne Strünke ... und dann in den Garten gesetzt ist die Hälfte davon auch noch eingegangen.
Ich kaufe mir lieber kräftige Jungpflanzen, da hatte ich bisher noch keine Ausfälle und war immer zufrieden.

Aber dieses Jahr geht gar nix  ... ich habe keine Zeit dafür.


----------



## rease (9. März 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Hey hey,

also bei mir gedeihen derzeit 33 Pflanzen, darunter Black Cherry --> hervorragende Cocktailtomate

Bemer Rose, Harzfeuer, Moneymaker, Tombolino und ich kann mich über Ausfallraten eigentlich absokut nicht beklagen  im gegenteil ! sind immer ALLE was geworden mit super erträgen, Saatgut zieh ich selbst... daher immer beste qualität 

na dann... auf ein sonniges tomatenreiches Jahr


----------



## Doris (9. März 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Moin
Ich werde es mal wieder mit Zucchini und Zierkürbis versuchen. 
Tomaten  bekomme ich als kleine Pflänzchen von der Nachbarin und dazukaufen werde ich mir  wieder einen kleinen Peperonistrauch​


----------



## Moonlight (9. März 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Lecker was ihr so im garten habt . . . mal sehen, vielleicht nächstes jahr wieder


----------



## Bebel (9. März 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Hi Mitch

Bisher gesäht:

Tomaten: "Roter Pfirsich", "Purpel Russian", "Orange Russian", "Tigerella", "Green Zebra" und "Schwarze Cocktail".

Außerdem: Kürbis "Giant", Peperoni "Sweet Cayenne", Freilandgurke "Swing", Zuccini "Diamant" u. "Black Beauty", Tabak, rote Gartenmelde und Amaranth.

Hokaido wird auch noch die Tage im Haus gesäht (muß erst neue Samen kaufen), alles andere wird demnächst ins Frühbeet gesäht - der Platz auf den Fensterbänken wird knapp.

Von einer reichen Tomatenernte konnte ich im letzten Jahr aufgrund der Wetterverhältnisse nur träumen. Viele Tomaten wurden wegen des schlechten Wetters nicht reif, Kraut- und Stängelfäule hatten nach und nach fast alle Pflanzen befallen. Ich hoffe auf ein besseres Tomatenjahr.

LG Bebel


----------



## mitch (19. März 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Hallo,

hier mal ein kleines update:

 


die Sorten: Roma, Monfavet, 'Cuor di bue', Rotkäppchen + Supersweet 100


----------



## Hagalaz (19. März 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Bei mir stehen seit  ca. 1 Monat Kleine Sabalpalme, Rotstielpalm und Leopardblume in der Aussatbox aber kommen tut noch nichts


----------



## cpt.nemo (19. März 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Meine Tomaten sind auch schon 1-2 Zentimeter groß. Hab fünf verschiedene Sorten:
Marktomate San Marzano, Fleischtomate Saint Pierre, Buschtomate Balkonstar, Hängetomate Tumbling Tom Red und Cocktailtomate Lady Aireen. Mal schauen was draus wird. Nur meine Peperoni wollen noch nicht treiben.


----------



## Annett (21. März 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Hi.

Und ich überlege immer noch, ob oder ob ich nicht... selbst Tomaten aussäe.
Mir blieb im letzten Jahr eigentlich schon zu wenig Zeit zur Pflege der Pflanzen. Andererseits möchte ich nicht auf leckere Tomaten verzichten und die gibt es leider kaum zu kaufen. :?


----------



## Echinopsis (21. März 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Ihr mit euren ollen Tomaten 

Ich habe dieses Jahr (und Ende letztes Jahr) wieder einen Schwung Kakteen ausgesäät, vornehmlich der Gattungen Echinocactus horizonthalonius, Ariocarpus usw


----------



## mitch (24. März 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Hi Daniel,




> Ihr mit euren ollen Tomaten


 das sind immer noch die Besten  und da weiß man was man hat


----------



## neuemmendorfer (24. März 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Tomaten, Physalis, __ Wunderbaum uuuuunnnnddd: __ Brunnenkresse für meinen Bachlauf


----------



## mitch (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Hallo,

die "ollen Tomaten" wollen heute ins Gwächshaus gehen


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Hallo Ihr Tomatenverrückten,
ich habe dieses Jahr auch mal 4 Stück (jungpflanzen) gekauft, aufm Gartenfest in Mitwitz. Sie warten jetzt aufs einziehen ins Tomatenzelt, da es bei uns die letzten Nächste -10°C hatte. Gesät habe ich dieses Jahr wieder Kapuzinerkresse und Schnittknoblauch, soll so wachsen wie Schnittlauch, also winterhart. Die ersten Spitzen gucken und er schmeckt auch... Habt Ihr Erfahrung mit Gurken und Physalis in Freilandhaltung? Haben eine Schlangengurke, würde sie auch gern am Wochenende raus setzen...


----------



## elkop (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

meine physalis werden in der rauen lage, in der ich wohn, nie wirklich richtig reif. aber in einem etwas milderen klima müsst es super klappen. wachsen tut sie jedenfalls wie deppat, nur die beeren im herbst, wenns ihr zu kalt wird, sind so sauer, dass es einem das hemd hineinzieht


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Hallo,

sie wachsen und wachsen und wachsen .... 

   

ich freu mich schon wieder auf die leckeren Tomaten


----------



## Elfriede (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Hallo,

so guten Schutz kann ich meinen Tomatenpflanzen  nicht bieten. Bei mir hier auf Paros sind die Gemüsepflanzen  nie  durch Regen und Kälte gefährdet, sondern durch gefräßige Tiere und Stürme, weshalb ich sie mit Gittern schützen muss.

Heute habe ich eine erste winzige Tomate und eine kleine Gurke entdeckt. Die Freude über die ersten Früchte der Saison ist immer besonders groß.



              



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Guten Morgen Ihr Gärtnerlein,
habe eine Frage zu Radieschen, es heißt sie seien gegen umpflanzen (wenn zu dicht) etwas anfällig, man sollte sie ausziehen. was bedeutet das? reicht es wenn ich sie mit einer kleinen harke auseinanderziehe, damit sie besser platz haben? Ist das bei kolrabi auch so? Danke für eure tipps.


----------



## Elfriede (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Hallo Kullerbär,

umpflanzen lassen sich Rdieschen nicht. Sind sie zu dicht, werden die überschüssigen Pflänzchen einfach aus der Erde gezogen und entsorgt. Wenn die Pflanzen nicht gar so dicht wachsen, kannst Du mit der Radieschenernte schon beginnen, wenn sie noch sehr klein sind und damit mehr Platz für die anderen Pflanzen schaffen.

Bei den Kohlrabipflanzen kannst Du die besten aussuchen und  vereinzeln oder in der Saatzeile nur die Pflanzen in passendem Abstand stehen lassen, also in ca. 15 cm. So habe ich das immer gemacht.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Hallo,

is mal wieder zeit für ein kleines update

die Ersten
 

der Urwald
  

die Ausgelagerten


----------



## mitch (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Hallo,

es sind schon wieder 4 wochen ins Land gezogen  zeit für neue bilder

die erste rote 
  

und noch vieeeeeeeel mehr


----------



## mitch (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

waren die lecker  

die ersten 3


----------



## mitch (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Hallo,

Alienmaten gibt es doch


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Hallo Mitch 
Was ist den mit der Tomate passiert , sieht ja aus wie bei:

" ANGRIFF DER KILLERTOMATEN"

 Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Hi Patrick,

da war wohl der Wurm drinne  

so schauen sie schon besser aus


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

moin Mitch,
Du hast schon eine deutlich bessere Ausbeute als wir,
aber immerhin..


----------



## mitch (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Hallo,

es gibt immer noch welche - das ist die Ernte von heute 

 


und ja, ich kann immer noch welche sehen + essen  



@Eva-Maria: das waren ca. 40-50 Pflänzchen, daher die bessere Ausbeute


----------



## mitch (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*

Hallo,

ein erfolgreiches Tomatenjahr neigt sich wieder mal dem Ende zu 

die Letzten:
 

so bekommen alle noch etwas Farbe ==> Tomaten nachreifen lassen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2012*



mitch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein erfolgreiches Tomatenjahr neigt sich wieder mal dem Ende zu
> 
> ...



tja, nach so ner kalten Nacht wie gestern morgen (bei mir waren es -4 Grad) und dem widerlichen weißen Zeug am Boden kann man nun auch sagen der Sommer ist vorbei

MfG Frank


----------

